# Ethan Ralph might be selling an NFT of his son.



## CryptoHermit (Nov 15, 2021)

Someone on the Fediverse instance Poa.st found an open bid for an NFT of Ralph's son Xander.
Fediverse Poster who found the ad in question
The account on "Rarible" an NFT marketplace was only created recently as "Ethan Oliver Ralph" and the open bid for an NFT of his son is still unsold. The auction is described as "I am selling my son as an nft to raise funds for my case to see him again, despite what some bitches might prefer I do " so it's definitely in character for how Gunt-brained Ralph is.

The interesting thing is that the ETH wallet address of the Rarible account is not the same as his "official" ETH wallet Ralph leaves in the description of his streams.
"Official" ETH address: 0x044076535672e1604bb79A5889b437D1D54D67f8
NFT account address: 0xf2514c7965c1182458334616cfb00a9b9324f9cd
EtherScan of NFT Wallet address.
EtherScan of Ralph's "Official" ETH wallet.

The auction ad states that the account would receive 50% of the royalties.
NFT Auction Of The Demon Baby
It's likely that this is just a truly dedicated alog making a joke to poke the gunt like with how crypto nerds are minting NFT's of troons twitter profiles to piss them off. On the other hand if this is real then it's another chapter in the Family Court arc that will promise much in the future since Ralph having multiple ETH wallets would not be surprising.


----------



## NigKid (Nov 15, 2021)

What a retarded crossover...
Also, that will look great in court! Keep winning ralphamale!


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Nov 15, 2021)

... When you think that gunt can't sink any lower... Down through the floor it goes.

DISGUSTANG!


----------



## namai337 (Nov 15, 2021)

When you think you've seen it all the Ethan will keep finding a way to fuck up even more.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Nov 15, 2021)

This is 100% a joke taking the piss out of Ethan’s desperation for money and his total lack of morality. 

Funny shit though.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Nov 15, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> This is 100% a joke taking the piss out of Ethan’s desperation for money and his total lack of morality.
> 
> Funny shit though.


It probably is tbh, although I made a thread of it here for posterity's sake in case it actually is real. Wouldn't surprise me if it was. Considering the recent Ralph spergout on Fediverse it could be a poast user taking a shot at him, but having multiple crypto wallets is not uncommon (practically everyone into crypto long enough has multiple across multiple chains.) so I'll wait and see.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

If this is real then I might have to go to the hospital.  Even if it's fake this is 10/10 Ralphaposting.


----------



## Gudetama-chan (Nov 15, 2021)

I hope it's a joke post but someone buys it for a lot of money and Ethan spergs out hearing about it. The best of both worlds.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 15, 2021)

Probably fake, but hilarious. Can't wait to see the Gunt's reaction to this. Maybe he'll accuse Joshua Connor Moon?


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes, I would love for my estranged father to go to the great lengths of selling an NFT of me in order to see me again.
Edit: This genuinely would not surprise me if he actually did it.


----------



## Image Reactions (Nov 15, 2021)

Non-Guntable Token


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 15, 2021)

If this is true it's disgusting.
I know that Ralph clearly doesn't care about his kid and is only doing this out of spite for Faith and Vickers, but if this is real it shows that he literally sees his son as property, as he's willing to sell his image on an NFT.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 15, 2021)

I mean it’s a joke but there is no difference between this troll and Ralph’s shady “legal fundraiser” using a photo of the baby he paper aborted to beg money to pay his rent.


----------



## Twinkletard (Nov 15, 2021)

If this is fake, it's a good troll because it illustrates to us that it is not outside the realm of possibility that Ethan Ralph would sink this low.

If it is true, then Ethan Ralph is lower than pond scum.

WIN/WIN in either case.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 15, 2021)

This joke is very believable tbh


----------



## ChromaQuack (Nov 15, 2021)

Null should sell the dancing gunt gif as an NFT.


----------



## Easterling (Nov 15, 2021)

ChromaQuack said:


> Null should sell the dancing gunt gif as an NFT.


This, the silver coins were very cool but Shitpost currency is even funnier in my opinion


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 15, 2021)

Sigma Rule 1488: Sell your child




Guntrillionare Grindset


----------



## Angry Shoes (Nov 15, 2021)

The grift knows no limits


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 15, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me one bit if it actually is Ralph. remember his wigger mantra "if they go low, I go lower".
Like others have said, he sees the kid as his property and as a prop to use to win his internet spergouts. The pettier something like this is, the more I could believe it came from Ralph. 
If it is a joke then it just goes to show how low Ralph has sunk that it's hard to tell stuff like this is not real.


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 15, 2021)

The grift and the gunt are one.


----------



## Oxous (Nov 15, 2021)

Gudetama-chan said:


> I hope it's a joke post but someone buys it for a lot of money and Ethan spergs out hearing about it. The best of both worlds.


Ethan definitely lurks this board so expect to see a post on The Ralph Retort soon about how Joshua Moon uses griptogurrencies to buy drugs and slaves on the deep web


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Nov 15, 2021)

There is no rock bottom there is no rock bottom


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 15, 2021)

Since the wallets don't match any of Ralph's (including his hidden ones), it's fake.
But I bet it's "kino" and people just hate fun, and being an autistic illuminati is funny.

Edit: Locked because it's fake.
Edit^2: Might as well make this into a general "Ralph Crypto thread" if OP @CryptoHermit wants to. So unlocked I guess, change it up a little.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 15, 2021)

If it was real, he would have posted it on Twitter. Ralph would never keep something like that quiet.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 15, 2021)

If this man had no dignity before, now it's in the negative.


----------



## Foxxo (Nov 16, 2021)

I've seen furry artists on Twitter who hate NFTs more than they hate Hitler. Incidentally, this has made them view all cryptocurrency users as Nazi-like figures.

Good going, Ralph! I sure hope that doesn't get conflated with other baby pics. If the boy turns out to not actually be his son, though, then can he still sell the boy's likeness like this?


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 16, 2021)

Is this in reference to Ralph's exceptional move here?


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 16, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Is this in reference to Ralph's exceptional move here?


More likely in reference to Ralph's GiveSendGo fundraiser. He originally had Lil Xannie's photo on it but was forced to change it. His pinned tweet is still showing the cached photo though: 

Tweet


----------



## Rei is shit (Nov 16, 2021)

ChromaQuack said:


> Null should sell the dancing gunt gif as an NFT.



Wouldn't that be the first forum reaction gif NFT? The kiwifarms could make history yet again.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 16, 2021)

I'd buy a rare Gator or fetching Nora nft


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Nov 16, 2021)

It would honestly be funnier if the fag behind the nft made more by selling it than ralph is worth, tbh.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 16, 2021)

Courts love deadbeat dads. Who know who courts love more? Deadbeat dads who _sell pictures of children they're not even legally allowed to and disseminate revenge porn._

Ralph, you're not a fucking victim you pussy.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 16, 2021)

This will ensure he will NEVER see him again, good job Gunt! Nobody needs to troll him because he is so good at fucking himself over all by himself.

And that poor unborn child to the gunt selling  anything it can to own the libs and a pedophile mother...fabulous.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Nov 16, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Joshua Connor Moon


Is that the same Joshua Connor Moon that diddles kids?


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Nov 16, 2021)

You don’t have to “own” an image or whatever to sell it, do you? Wasn’t there an issue of an asshole selling an indie dev’s work as nft even though he had literally 0 claim to it? This could not be Ralph and just be random asshole.


----------



## Get The Gerbil (Nov 16, 2021)

Even if this was fake, it is still concerning there was even a possibility of it being real. It really highlights how low Gunty Boy has sunk, so low some people thought this could be real.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 16, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Is that the same Joshua Connor Moon that diddles kids?


Yeah, it's that broke dick motherfucker pedafile, Joshua Connor Moon!


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 16, 2021)

Another hard day's work finished!


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 16, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2723542
> 
> Another hard day's work finished!


Stealing artwork and playing Tucker clips is really heavy lifting to make ends meet, dude. Especially when your milk fed gimp Gator does most of it for you. Fuck being bothered to fix your audio settings, there is Makers and Coca Cola to drink.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 16, 2021)

As much as I understand that this is an evil alogging, I still cannot help but chuckle at it every now and then.  It really is a thing of beauty.  Its something that you can just send to the uninitiated with no context given and they would be either disgusted or overjoyed, likely both.

Ralph should do it in earnest.


----------



## twozero (Nov 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Since the wallets don't match any of Ralph's (including his hidden ones), it's fake.
> But I bet it's "kino" and people just hate fun, and being an autistic illuminati is funny.


Probably fake, but the ETH address shown on Rarible not matching Ralph’s known wallets is not evidence of such.

Many NFT platforms let you publish NFTs without minting them on the ETH blockchain since it’s expensive as fuck — once the NFT is sold it get minted. Rarible does such and it’s how people can shit out NFTs without paying hundreds of dollars in gas. As a result it wouldn’t be on any of Ralph’s known ETH wallets. It doesn’t exist on Ethereum at present — the address is just the placeholder pubkey.

Ralph’s a brainlet and likely stores most of his crypto on Coinbase anyway, completely eliminating the potential to neatly tax-evade on a purely crypto income stream.


----------



## Ed Special (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> If the boy turns out to not actually be his son, though, then can he still sell the boy's likeness like this?


Given that he isn't legally recognized as having even partial guardianship of the kid right now, it would be... questionable at best, even if he IS the kid's bio dad


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 17, 2021)

Damnit, I should have thought of this


----------



## Symalsa (Nov 23, 2021)

Annnnnnd it’s gone 









						My Son - Rarible Singles | Rarible
					

archived 24 Nov 2021 02:29:39 UTC




					archive.md


----------

